# Lm_sensors i napięcia.

## BeteNoire

Sensory pokazują mi następujące napięcia:

```
w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.68 V

+3.3V:     +3.02 V

+5V:       +5.11 V

+12V:     +12.16 V

-12V:     -11.87 V

-5V:       -5.10 V

V5SB:      +5.54 V

VBat:      +3.65 V
```

Zasilacz ma 2 lata, 300 W, reszta sprzętu bez zmian.

Widzę pewne rozbieżności między wartościami nominalnymi a rzeczywistymi i zastanawiam się czy tak powinno być. Zwłaszcza, że dzieją się dziwne rzeczy, np.: komp zawsze włącza mi się 2 razy, tzn. ostudzony (tak po kilku godzinach) resetuje się podczas pierwszego bootowania. Ulubiona gra w Windows, która do tej pory działała bezbłędnie wywala się z komunikatem o błędzie dostępu do pamięci (Access Violation). No i jest jakiś dziwny problem z czasem, ciągle mi się cofa o kilka godzin.

Pytanie brzmi: czy bardzo jest źle?

(pytanie o tyle ważne, że miałem sobie pod choinkę zafundować nowe głośniczki, a jeśli bardzo jest źle to pewnie trzeba będzie zasilacz, albo co innego...)

I drugie: jakie macie u siebie napięcia?

----------

## Mihashi

Te Twoje 3.3@3.02 V to dramat - chyba ze masz źle skalibrowane formuły lm_sensors (chip - chipem, a co druga każda płyta liczy sobie inaczej).

+5 i +12 masz w porządku, a -5 i -12 w ogóle sie nie przejmuj (tak samo +5VSB).

Swoją drogą na różnych płytach jeden zasilacz będzie pokazywał różne napięcia (tj. przez czujniki). Bez miernika nigdy sie nie dowiesz, chyba że masz płytę, o której wiesz, że podaje dokładnie. Np. moja (Asus A7V8X Gold) jest pod tym wzlgędem niezła, ale już poprzednia (inny Asus: A7V266-C) zawyżała napięcia i to ostro. A np. AsRock K7VM2 zamiast czujników ma chyba generator liczb losowych.

----------

## BeteNoire

Te 3 V mnie właśnie zaniepokoiły. O ile podwójny boot mogę jeszcze jakoś znieść (chociaż też niepokojący i nie znam jego przyczyny) to wykrzaczającej się co 10 minut gry - nie   :Twisted Evil: 

Prócz tych objawów co opisałem, żadnej niestabilności nie widzę. Żadnych niespodziewanych resetów, nic. Komp stabilny, skompilował mi już kilka Gentoo, wiele aplikacji Slackware, kilkadziesiąt kerneli i ... po prostu działa.

Co to w ogóle za napięcie te 3,3 V?

Moja płyta to: MSI MS-6590 wersja 2.0. BIOS był ostatnio aktualizowany.

----------

## Mihashi

Po co jest 3.3V? M.in. zasila to to chipset, w większosci płyt przetwornicę dla CPU (w PIV przetwornice pracują chyba tylko z +12), AGP, PCI - dużo  :Smile:  Taka jest ogólna zasada, ale co płyta to obyczaj. Generalnie to bardzo ważne napięcie, odpowiadające z pracę płyty.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> I drugie: jakie macie u siebie napięcia?

 

Komp mojej żony:

```
ariadne ~ # sensors

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

VCore 1:   +1.70 V  (min =  +1.34 V, max =  +1.73 V)

+3.3V:     +3.34 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.62 V)

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.59 V  (min =  +9.12 V, max = +13.62 V)

fan1:     4470 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +25°C  (high =  +105°C, hyst =    +0°C)

CPU Temp:  +31.0°C  (high =   +95°C, hyst =   +85°C)   

SBr:     -31.5°C  (high =  +122°C, hyst =  +121°C) # no po prostu SubZero
```

Serwer, zasilany dość potężnym, podwójnym PSU z zewnętrznymi stabilizatorami i UPSem. Przy okazji zerknij na tem CPU: zaczynał od 52C  :Smile: 

```
catrina ~ # sensors

via686a-isa-6000

Adapter: ISA adapter

CPU core:  +1.78 V  (min =  +0.06 V, max =  +3.10 V)

I/O:       +3.31 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.45 V)

+5V:       +5.15 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.20 V)

+12V:     +11.95 V  (min = +11.35 V, max = +12.48 V)

CPU Fan:  5973 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

P/S Fan:  5869 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

SYS Temp:  +24.4°C  (high =  +146°C, hyst =   -71°C)

CPU Temp:  +25.8°C  (high =  +146°C, hyst =   -71°C)

SBr Temp:  +21.5°C  (high =   +65°C, hyst =   +60°C)

```

Router:

```
gate2 temp # sensors

w83781d-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +2.29 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+3.3V:     +3.34 V  (min =  +2.82 V, max =  +3.79 V)

+5V:       +4.92 V  (min =  +0.05 V, max =  +0.00 V)

+12V:     +11.80 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.97 V)

-12V:     -11.90 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

-5V:       -5.06 V  (min =  -0.77 V, max =  -0.77 V)

CPU:     +31.5°C  (high =   +60°C, hyst =   +55°C)

Mobo:     +30.5°C  (high =   +60°C, hyst =   +55°C)
```

Komp brata:

```
alladin ~ # sensors

via686a-isa-6000

Adapter: ISA adapter

CPU core:  +1.81 V  (min =  +0.06 V, max =  +3.10 V)

I/O:       +3.33 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.45 V)

+5V:       +4.88 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.20 V)

+12V:     +12.24 V  (min = +11.35 V, max = +12.48 V)

CPU Fan:  6750 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

P/S Fan:     0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

CPU Temp:  +29.1°C  (high =  +146°C, hyst =   -71°C)

SYS Temp:  +30.5°C  (high =  +146°C, hyst =   -71°C)

SBr Temp:  +24.1°C  (high =   +65°C, hyst =   +60°C)
```

Komp siostry (płyta AsRock - kłamie jak najęta):

```
aurora ~ # sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.86 V  (min =  +1.76 V, max =  +3.76 V) # ja, ja... ma ~1.65V

+3.3V:     +3.26 V  (min =  +3.01 V, max =  +0.86 V)

+5V:       +4.95 V  (min =  +5.30 V, max =  +2.66 V)

+12V:     +11.98 V  (min = +12.65 V, max =  +7.96 V)

-12V:      +1.21 V  (min =  +3.10 V, max =  +0.14 V) # !!! AsRock

-5V:       +2.09 V  (min =  -4.34 V, max =  +2.99 V) # !!! AsRock

V5SB:      +5.46 V  (min =  +1.91 V, max =  +2.02 V)

VBat:      +0.26 V  (min =  +3.36 V, max =  +2.18 V) # !!! AsRock

fan1:     4560 RPM  (min = 5921 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 5232 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       +60°C  (high =   +86°C, hyst =   +23°C) # !!! AsRock - proc ma 41°C

temp2:     +34.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)
```

I mój (z MBM bo jest w Windzie):

```

CPU core:  +1.60 V

+3.3V:     +3.27 V

+5V:       +4.78 V

+12V:     +12.28 V

CPU Fan:     700 RPM # he, he...

Case Fan:   1467 RPM # nie ma to jak modowanie obudowy

CPU diode:   +41°C # przetaktowany o 700 MHz

CPU socket:  +49°C

Case:        +29°C

```

..::Milu Edit:

złączenie 3 postów.

----------

## BeteNoire

Wygląda na to, że... albo mam bardzo błędne wskazanie, albo coś jest mocno nie tak, bo 0,3 Volta to trochę jednak dużo w skali kilku V.

No ale przecież system działa bez zarzutu. Nawet gra przestała się wywalać jak wyłączyłem 2 opcje w BIOSie: Fast R2R Turnaround i SDRAM 1T Command. To by się nawet zgadzało, bo obie dotyczą pamięci, a grę wywalało z komunikatem o pamięci.

Pozostaje jeszcze ten nieszczęsny reboot przy pierwszym starcie...

----------

## arsen

reboot kompa po uruchomieniu......

Mam tak u siebie od dawna.....gdy komp był dłużej nie włączony to zawsze po uruchomieniu go po jakiś kilku sekundach następuje reboot poźniej już wszytko chodzi elegancko, Płyty MSI K7 Delta... a twoja jaka płyta ?

Strasznie mnie ten problem denerwuje....w sumie już do tego przywykłem, ustawiony mam czas botowania w grub na 10s i to wystarcza by rebootował się jeszcze w grub.

----------

## BeteNoire

 :Shocked:   Również MSI   :Shocked: 

Wcześniej podałem jej nazwę kodową, obiegowa to: KT6 Delta.

O upgradzie BIOS wspominałem? Jak nie to wspominam - nic to nie zmieniło.

Za cholerę nie mogę dojść co jest przyczyną tych rebootów. Dodam, że to trwa już jakiś czas. Był okres kiedy tego nie było (albo było niewidoczne - czyli mógł być reboot zaraz po power on) ale ostatnio się nasiliło :/

----------

## argasek

To samo dzieje się u mojej Byłej, też MSI... I nie jest to kwestia upgrade'u BIOSu, bo robiłem już ze 4. Dodatkowy objaw: nie zawsze włącza się za 1. razem po dłuższym braku pracy.

Walnięta seria płyt? :/ Czy są one jeszcze na gwarancji, jesteście w stanie je wymienić jakby co? Jestem sprawą zainteresowany, jak coś... =)

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale to już by były dwie serie... Czy trzy?

Już po gwarancji...Last edited by BeteNoire on Mon Dec 19, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To samo dzieje się u mojej Byłej, też MSI... I nie jest to kwestia upgrade'u BIOSu, bo robiłem już ze 4. Dodatkowy objaw: nie zawsze włącza się za 1. razem po dłuższym braku pracy.
> 
> 

 

bingo........a myslalem ze tylko ja tak mam.

ps. gwarancja już mi się skończyła.

----------

## argasek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ale to już by były dwie serie... Czy trzy?
> 
> Już po gwarancji...

 

Musiałbym sprawdzić jaki to model. Generalnie siedzi tam jakiś Duron / Semperon.

----------

## syfon

a na moje oko wasze problemy z rebootem to poprostu stare kondensatory, które wyciekły. zmieńcie i zobaczycie że nic się już nie dzieje.

----------

## BeteNoire

Wydaje mi się, że zepsute kondensatory powodowałyby ogólną niestabilność a nie tylko głupi reboot.

----------

## Mihashi

Przypomniało mi się, że miałem podobny problem na KT7A RAID, któremu zaradziła zmiana baterii podtrzymującej CMOS. Ponadto system nie wstawał drugi raz - trzeba było go zhaltować, odłączyć zasilanie i podłączyć na nowo. Głupia sprawa ale potrafii namieszać. 

Na mojej płycie (Asus) z kolei padnięta bateria dawała taki efekt, że nie mogłem przetaktować procesora - wstawał tylko na nominałach. Po wymianie - kręci się jak złoto (wiem że to to, bo niczego innego nie zrobiłem, a ustawienie BIOSa były domyślne).

 *syfon wrote:*   

> a na moje oko wasze problemy z rebootem to poprostu stare kondensatory, które wyciekły. zmieńcie i zobaczycie że nic się już nie dzieje.

 '

Zmiana kondensatorów "na wsiakij słuczaj" to IMHO drastyczne rozwiązanie. Pomijając koszt części, trzeba mieć sporo wprawy by bezpiecznie wylutować i wstawić nowe (albo kogoś prosić/ew. znowu płacić w serwisie). Zresztą jeżeli dwie osoby mają identyczny objaw na tej samej płycie, to wygląda raczej na wadę konstrukcyjną (choć oczywiście może to być problem wspólny, ze względu na słabą jakość kondensatorów MSI).

..::Milu Edit:

Złączenie 2 postów. Używaj edycji zamiast pisania posta pod postem.

OK Milu, sorry.

----------

## syfon

no oczywiście piszę to zakładając że powyciekały lub spuchły.

koszt kondensatorów to max 30 zł (na takim dużym polskim serwisie aukcyjnym)  :Smile: 

a ich wymiana nie jest taka trudna, zrobiłem to i się udało, wszystko śmiga.

trzeba tylko podgrzać nóżki i wychodzą jak z masła na ich miejsce wkładamy nowe i gotowe  :Smile: 

właśnie niech lepiej sprawdzą, bo pzeciez płyty robione sa takichsamych podzespołów więc mogą mieć tą sama przyczynę.

----------

## Mihashi

 *syfon wrote:*   

> no oczywiście piszę to zakładając że powyciekały lub spuchły.

 

Ja z kolei założyłem, że to akurat to by Oni zauważyli  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> koszt kondensatorów to max 30 zł (na takim dużym polskim serwisie aukcyjnym) 

 

Ano, tylko trzeba wiedzieć jakie kupić

 *Quote:*   

> a ich wymiana nie jest taka trudna, zrobiłem to i się udało, wszystko śmiga.
> 
> trzeba tylko podgrzać nóżki i wychodzą jak z masła na ich miejsce wkładamy nowe i gotowe 

 

Ano, tylko trzeba wiedzieć jakiej lutownicy użyć, czym nie lutować i czego przypadkiem nie zewrzeć.

Generalnie zmiana kondensatorów jest wykonalna, ale trzeba mieć do tego trochę serca i wiedzy. Piszę tak ostrzegawczo, bo kiedyś ojciec za namową serwisanta "wymienił se" kondensatory. W sumie udało mu się: wymienił płytę z pamięcią i zasilaczem (proc przeżył).

----------

## argasek

 *syfon wrote:*   

> no oczywiście piszę to zakładając że powyciekały lub spuchły.

 

Płyta nie ma więcej jak 6 miesięcy, a działo się tak od momentu zakupu, szczerze wątpię czy to wina capacitors.

----------

## arsen

U mnie też w sumie za szybko objawy nastapiły by to były kondensatory, chyba że im się trafiła taka seria kondensatorów od nowości, sam jestem z zawodu elektronikiem i taką ewentualność podejrzewałem z tym że podejrzewałem kondensatory na zasilaczu, teraz gdy wiem że problem występuje u wielu osób oddalam się od tego początkowego założenia.

MSI ma swoje forum, może wiedzą oni coś o tym problemie.

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php

http://forum.msi-polska.pl/

Niestety osobiście nie mam zbyt dużo czasu by ten temat podrążyć.

EDIT:

namierzyłem trochę postów, jeśli ktoś ma czas może poczytać o tym.

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=37126.0

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=72215.0

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=32018.0

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=30765.0

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=32023.0

----------

## n0rbi666

To ja się zapytam posiadaczy MSI co im sie komp rebootuje : jakie macie zasilacze ? z tego, co kiedyś gdzieś (  :Wink:  ) wyczytałem, MSI nie lubi niektórych zasilaczy ... 

a co do mierzenia napięć : powinno się je mierzyć miernikiem (nawet takim za 20 zeta z elektronicznego - odczyty będą dokładniejsze niż uzyskane z mobo), i najważniejsze jest to, żeby napięcie mieściło się w normie (+-5% dla każdego napięcia), i żeby było stabilne - gdyż najczęściej przyczyną zwisów i rebootów są wachania napięcia

czyli podsumowując : odpalamy kompa, po chwili mierzymy wszystkie napięcia (+5 +12 i +3.3), odpalamy coś prądożernego (bardzo dobre jest prime95 - pod linuxa jest to mprime, tryb torture test) - i mierzymy po raz kolejny napięcia

co do sprawdzania stabilności kompa : prime95 też się tu znakomicie spisuje  :Smile:  jak będzie jakiś błąd - od razu torture test zgłosi błąd  :Smile: 

----------

## Mihashi

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> co do sprawdzania stabilności kompa : prime95 też się tu znakomicie spisuje  jak będzie jakiś błąd - od razu torture test zgłosi błąd 

 

Ja bym tylko dodał tyle, że czesto w badaniu stabilności kompa pomija sie grafę (np. robiąc tylko superpi czy prime), a nowe, potężne grafy żrą wiecej mocy niż procek. Więc prawdę o tym, czy zasiłka wydala, można poznać tylko jednocześnie dociążając proca i grafę. Pod tym względem stosunkowo dobry jest 3dmark2001 (nie późniejsze, bo są zoptymalizowane tak aby być maksymalnie niezalezne od proca), albo np. 15 minut "gry" w Call of Duty z jednocześnie odpalonym prime :->

----------

## yoshi314

u mnie tez sa takie jaja - w biosie jest OK ale czuniki pokazuja np ze plyta ma 90stopni :]

(mam nowa plyte gigabyte'a na NF4u)

----------

